# Para todos los fans de Ibis...



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

..porque se que hay muchos en este foro.

Les dejo este video que me acaba de mandar X-Fusion


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*no solo para los fans*

Muy padre ..gracias ...y no creo que solo para los fans de Ibis , creo que es para todos los que nos Gusta este facinante y addictivo deporte ....

:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> ..porque se que hay muchos en este foro.
> 
> Les dejo este video que me acaba de mandar X-Fusion
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Otro videito muy bueno!!! Ya quiero estrenar mi Vengeance!!

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/244147


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

mi próxima horquilla una velvet de dos posicione.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Otro videito muy bueno!!! Ya quiero estrenar mi Vengeance!!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------

